# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze kruiden stimuleren je spijsvertering

## FRANCOIS580

*We krijgen steeds meer en meer te kampen met allerlei spijsverteringsproblemen. Een onaangepaste voeding is daar verantwoordelijk voor. We eten té vet en te calorierijk, met alle nadelige gevolgen voor onze gezondheid. Het aantal mensen met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en levensbedreigend obesitas was nooit eerder zo groot en het aantal zwaargewichten wordt alsmaar jonger. 
Spijsverteriingsproblemen moeten nochtans ernstig genomen worden en zoveel mogelijk worden vermeden. Ze liggen immers aan de basis van een verstoorde darmflora, op zijn beurt dan weer oorzaak van heel wat andere aandoeningen. Zaak is dus om je spijsvertering zo vlot mogelijk te laten verlopen. Wat kun je zélf doen om dit te realiseren en zo ernstigere aandoeningen te voorkomen?*


*(Francois580)*


Heb je last van een verstoord spijsversteringsstelsel en liggen ook je darmen overhoop? Gebruik dan zo weinig mogelijk geneesmiddelen. Deze zullen je darmflora in vele gevallen nog meer overhoop halen. 

Breng je spijsvertering op een natuurlijke manier, met behulp van allerlei kruiden weer in balans. De voornaamste kruiden om je spijsverterring te stimuleren zijn ongetwijfeld citroenmelisse, gember, kurkuma, pepermunt, venkel en rammenaas. Meer dan voldoende om aan je spijsverteringsproblemen te verhelpen.


*Extra enzymen tegen té vette voeding*


Eén van de kruiden voor een verstoorde spijsvertering is gember, dat Gember in Aziatische landen al eeuwen wordt gebruikt in de keuken en in de Oosterse geneeskunde. Als plant heeft gember het uitzicht van knolselder, maar het is in de betere natuur- en bioshops ook verkrijgbaar als poeder. Het stimuleert je spijsvertering en helpt je bij het verbranden van vet en een het teveel aan caloriën. Gember bezit hoge concentraties aan eiwitverterende enzymen, nodig voor een vlotte spijsvertering en een evenwichtige darmflora. De smaak van gember doet aan peper denken, en wordt nu ook bij ons populairder. Daar wordt gember vooral gebruikt in soepen en in sauzen.


*Citroenmelisse werkt ontspannend*


Een kruid dat bij ons meer gebruikt wordt is citroenmelisse. Je kan dit winterharde kruid gemakkelijk zélf kweken. Maar dan moet je wel oppassen dat deze citroenmelisse in een mum van tijd niet overal in je tuin te vinden is als onkruid.

Het ontspant je maag en darmen, is efficiënt tegen krampen en verhelpt winderigheid. Van citroenmelisse trek je lekkere thee die helpt tegen oprispingen na een vette maaltijd. Dit kruid wordt ook gebruikt tegen spanningshoofdpijn bij angst, tegen slaapstoornissen en zenuwachtigheid. In de keuken maakt citroenmelisse zich verdienstelijk in salades, witte sauzen, in mayonaise en in zuurkool.../...

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.clogspot.com/201...uleren-je.html

----------


## Nora

Fijn om te weten welke kruiden helpen als je krampen hebt.

----------

